# 2 New Naked Boys *Pictures*



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

I recieved my first 2 PEW naked boys off Ruth today, They are so cute and have been named Pinkie and the Brain, but my moms is still determind to knit them small woolie jumpers to keep them warm :roll: Thanks Ruth they are adorable  letting them settle in now and will get pictures in a couple of days


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

So glad you like these boys! Pictures are definately a must and i'm loving the names!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

For anyone old enough to remember I think the hairless look a bit like clangers.


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

my daughter loves the clangers... or did when she was little.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Pinkie








Brain









They have settled in well and breeding plans are already being made for them


----------

